# APEX All test 350



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Just wondering if any one has done a cycle on this and how they found it?

Im thinking of using 1ml a week for 10wks as my first cycle, was goin to run Test Cyp but was told this **** is very good. My source didn't know much about it but said its meant to be pretty good.

Was also gonna run proviron throughout but heard its abit bad on the hairline so might go with letrozole, anyone ever used this? Heard good things about it.

Middle


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Middlefinger said:


> Just wondering if any one has done a cycle on this and how they found it?
> 
> Im thinking of using 1ml a week for 10wks as my first cycle, was goin to run Test Cyp but was told this **** is very good. My source didn't know much about it but said its meant to be pretty good.
> 
> ...


It may be better with multiple shots as it has prop in it...I think...check with biker

I think dbol is a good starter myself


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Painful aswell mate even though it has a painkiller in it it doesnt dul the pain for long.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

valid point about more than one shot a week because of the prop then again it's only 40mg, if we say it has a 3 days half life it'll be half used by the third day then halfed again in another 3 days... One shot a week will cause a slight spike in blood levels but not enough to lose any sleep over IMHO.

Supply: 10ML Contents: per ml 350mg / ml

Testosterone Propionate 40mg / ml

Testosterone Enanthate 80mg / ml

Testosterone Isocaproate 70mg / ml

Testosterone Acetate 30 mg/ ml

Testosterone Decanoate 70mg/ ml

Testosterone Phenylpropionate 60mg / ml

Benzyl Alcohol & Lidocaine


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Quite a selection there.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you all get your info from, surely it all cant be personal usage?, if not then which books?, ive sent for a book by w.llewelyn, to get me started . Can you recommend any to me, cheers.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

T-350 first cycle?? wow

Dbol would have been a better option mate.

A good mate is running the t-350 atm x3 a week to quote him " It does hurt but not as bad as i was expecting, ive had more pain with sust!"

Best of luck


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

agreed, thats a big jump for a noobie.

my very first cycle was dbol only, and sust was my second.

personally, id go with the above, and test the waters first. better to proceed with caution.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

john33 said:


> you all get your info from, surely it all cant be personal usage?, if not then which books?, ive sent for a book by w.llewelyn, to get me started . Can you recommend any to me, cheers.


My wallet is sorry to say it's mostly from usage!


----------



## steve-cp (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive done a couple of courses with T350. I started with 1ml a week a found this to have no affect. After increasing to 1ml every 3 days, i felt the strength increase within 2 weeks followed by a good increase in definition and size. I wouldn't recommend this product until, u have built your self up with some serious training and some weaker steroids 1st.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think it would be fine injected once a week pscarb posted blood test showing sus was ok this way so test 350 would be

i think i would have gone with the cyp suites the weekly injections too and no pain probs ust as good gains


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have tried it and think it was good. I definatly noticed some change in my body


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Found it good on 2 1ml shots a week, make sure you rotate your sites well though can get painful.


----------



## ash5677 (Jul 14, 2007)

I used this for my first cycle after been told by a so called clued up mate that it was ideal for what i wanted!

Two 1.5ml shots a week for 8 weeks i was told. Three days after my first jab i felt like i had been kicked up the backside by a horse. Nearly put me off gear for life!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

used apex 350 once before and like many other found it very painfull to use, dont get me wrong good results and certainly works but i found it a very painful injection.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Just my 2 pence worth... I started an 8 wk course t350/deca a week ago; doing 2ml of each per week; the deca all in one go and the test split in 0.5ml EOD (after doing sust250 i was worried bout the painful jabs  ) and tbh ive not noticed any kind of pain what so ever, which surprises me!? 0.5ml of sust250 on my last cycle hurt, but this doesn't? maybe the painkiller works?

anyway... had some slight strength gains even at this early stage... managed to ramp my 180kg one rep max bench upto 190kg for 4 reps!

If anyone has any other questions about the course then ill try n keep you updated with my progress


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thats a bit weird imo

just shoot it all in 1 go or split it with the deca twice a week


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

well i may do that now, now i know im not gona get the same kind of pain i did last time (seriously could barely walk, let alone train) altho from the 250 at .5 EOD i recieved really good gains, so thought I may continue at the same rate?


----------



## power_lad23 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi all, just started a 10wk course of Decca and Test 350, this is my first course. Alot of people say this is a good course and some say its to much to soon. what are your veiws on this.

Cheers lads


----------



## mwscot (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys

Can anyone point me in the right direction, where can i get hold of T350


----------

